# fog lamp diagram



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

does ne1 know where i could find a diagram for how the foglamps on the 88 z31 are installed?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Wiring diagram? Might want to D/L one of the FSMs located in the stickies.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Wiring diagram? Might want to D/L one of the FSMs located in the stickies.


no not a wiring diagram i have one of those, i need like a physical assembly diagram so i figure out to take the damn thing out


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> no not a wiring diagram i have one of those, i need like a physical assembly diagram so i figure out to take the damn thing out


 Ah well I did that on mine not too long ago, but I forgot how I did it.......  The plate in front must be removed, and I think there is a fastener behind the light housing itself, but I forget exactly. me >>> :loser:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Ah well I did that on mine not too long ago, but I forgot how I did it.......  The plate in front must be removed, and I think there is a fastener behind the light housing itself, but I forget exactly. me >>> :loser:


wat plate?? theres a plate?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> wat plate?? theres a plate?


 The black cover in front of the headlights/foglights themselves.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> wat plate?? theres a plate?


wait a minute, you have an 88, so the foglights don't exist on that car..... wtf am I thinking


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You'll have to ask one of the other late model guys, mine has the integral fog/headlights. Yours is different.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> wait a minute, you have an 88, so the foglights don't exist on that car..... wtf am I thinking


i have foglights/aux. driving lights, car was produced in late 87 but its the 88 model, i have lights in my bumper (not the turn signals) and the one piece head light, not sure if they are foglights exactly more like aux. driving lights, but neways i need to find out how to take them out


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Go look behind the lights. They're held in from the back. You really need a diagram to help you find the screws holding them in? Open your eyes and just look.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Go look behind the lights. They're held in from the back. You really need a diagram to help you find the screws holding them in? Open your eyes and just look.


i'm sry but i couldn't get a good look when the car was on the ground, i'll look when i get the car on a lift


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> i'm sry but i couldn't get a good look when the car was on the ground, i'll look when i get the car on a lift


Why do you ask for help when you haven't even begun to look at your car? And how hard is it to pull out the ramps or a jack. You don't need a lift to look behind the front bumper. Hell, you can probably accomplish the same thing by simply driving the front wheels to the edge of the high side of a curb and laying in the road. This isn't rocket science. It's car repair.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Why do you ask for help when you haven't even begun to look at your car? And how hard is it to pull out the ramps or a jack. You don't need a lift to look behind the front bumper. Hell, you can probably accomplish the same thing by simply driving the front wheels to the edge of the high side of a curb and laying in the road. This isn't rocket science. It's car repair.


i'm sry, i've never done stuff like this, i know its simple stuff, but i've only had the car for prolly bout not even 2 weeks now, i'm taking auto tech classes at the local college for a reason, so i know how to do this stuff, and i plan on going to uti, the most complicated thing i've ever done to a car is putting in a complete aftermarket sound system, so i'm sry if i sound like a dumbass, i'm just trying to learn more bout my car


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well to get the fog lights out there is 4 bolts on the rear side of each and the wiring just follow it the best you can.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well to get the fog lights out there is 4 bolts on the rear side of each and the wiring just follow it the best you can.


ok thanks, i'll take a look when i have the time


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> i'm sry, i've never done stuff like this, i know its simple stuff, but i've only had the car for prolly bout not even 2 weeks now, i'm taking auto tech classes at the local college for a reason, so i know how to do this stuff, and i plan on going to uti, the most complicated thing i've ever done to a car is putting in a complete aftermarket sound system, so i'm sry if i sound like a dumbass, i'm just trying to learn more bout my car


Replacing a light bulb is about 20 times easier than doing up a whole stereo system.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Replacing a light bulb is about 20 times easier than doing up a whole stereo system.


well replacing a foglamp has never come up for me, so i was jsut asking how to do it, i know i'll prolly get shit for asking this but wat size bulbs are in the aux driving lights?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

it's been 10 days since you first asked this question and you still haven't been motivated enough to look?

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=81853

bulbs are H3 bulbs with a bullet style connector:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> it's been 10 days since you first asked this question and you still haven't been motivated enough to look?
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=81853
> 
> bulbs are H3 bulbs with a bullet style connector:





> i tried getting behind the bumper and taking it out the logical way but it didn't, maybe its stuck? if so how do i get it unstuck?


actaully i have looked and i couldn't see ne screws, maybe cuz its dirty as hell back there, so i'm sry that i missed that on my first inspection


----------

